# 2011 Thule 916XTR T2 vs Kuat NV



## BigWorms (Sep 7, 2010)

Does anybody know how the new 2011 Thule 916XTR T2 compares to the Kuat NV?


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

the thule 916xtr will allow you to lock each bike individually, while the kuat NV has a cable lock that will wrap through both bike's rear triangle.
the NV has a lower profile than the T2. the T2 has molded plastic wheeltrays for the front wheel.

here is our comprehensive review with photos of the NV.

there are other comparisons of course... are there specific features you're interested in?


----------



## og1 (Mar 3, 2008)

the t2 is heavier. it is also at least $100 cheaper last time i checked. it can also be expanded for up to 4 bikes .I heard kuat was coming out with expansion kit but never seen one in person. 

i have a sportworks t2 and a 3rd and 4th bike extensions from Thule. I couldnt be happier with it, but it is heavy and might rust if left out in the elements year round.


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

kuat also has a 2 bike add-on.
and yes, the nv is aluminum and makes it about 10 pounds lighter than the t2.


----------



## liberatorx (Sep 7, 2010)

I was thinking one of these 2 racks and had my mind set on the kuat nv just from some of the reviews of the T2 not being so great. That was before I read thiis thread about 2011 model T2? time to recheck my decision...


----------



## BigWorms (Sep 7, 2010)

cracksandracks.com said:


> the thule 916xtr will allow you to lock each bike individually, while the kuat NV has a cable lock that will wrap through both bike's rear triangle.
> the NV has a lower profile than the T2. the T2 has molded plastic wheeltrays for the front wheel.
> 
> here is our comprehensive review with photos of the NV.
> ...


I am looking for a platform style bike carrier that can hold up to 4 bikes. I would like price to be nice and low . I won't to be able to lock my bikes. I was all set on the Kuat but just noticed that the Thule got improved for 2011 and since it is cheaper it has me rethinking.


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

the only difference in the 2011 version of the t2 is that it has a locking cable that extends out of the ratchet arm that can lock the bike through the frame of the bike. 
the old t2, 916xt, had a lock cylinder that would lock the ratcheting arm down on top of the wheel. this worked great, but left a potential security breach - someone could remove the front wheel off the bike, take the frame, then get the loose front wheel and be gone with your ride.

the reviews you have heard about rust, etc are a possibility with any steel rack - and most racks are made of steel, except for the NV.

there hasn't been much talk in this thread about the Yakima Holdup, which should definitely be on anyone's short list. 
here is a comparison between the holdup and the t2. keep in mind, the t2 being compared is the 916xt, not xtr....


----------



## BigWorms (Sep 7, 2010)

Not sure why I missed the Yakima Holdup. That one looks very good! Thanks for your help.


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

glad to help...
good thread.

look under my username....for mtbr members only....is that subtle enough?


----------



## Chris442 (Jul 31, 2004)

Nice thread. Couldn't have come at a better time. Now I just need to decide which one... 

Thanks for the hint too CracksandRacks. Very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigWorms (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the help CracksandRacks! Yes I got the hint. :thumbsup: 

Final question. Is that cable lock for the Yakima Holdup separate or built in?


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

the cable lock is a separate unit...
one end has a loop and you can use it to girth hitch around the frames and the other end has a receiver that attaches to an elongated bolt that is the hinge of the rack when it's raised/lowered...
it's a good system, and you can just keep the cable lock in the back of your car when you're not using it.


----------



## BigWorms (Sep 7, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks again for you help. I know what I am going to order now and who I am going to order from.


----------



## m1m2x3 (Feb 2, 2010)

I've owned a T2 for a little over a year now. The thing about the T2 is that no matter how they secure it with locks, cables and all. It can still be defeated. Reason being is because the T2 itself can be disassembled. With the unbolt of four bolts at the mounting brackets, some one can walk off with your expensive bike in hand. If your considering a T2, don't buy into the security blah, blah, blah. Purchase a good cable to wrap it around you bikes, rack and tie it into your car chassis.


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

m1m2x3 said:


> I've owned a T2 for a little over a year now. The thing about the T2 is that no matter how they secure it with locks, cables and all. It can still be defeated. Reason being is because the T2 itself can be disassembled. With the unbolt of four bolts at the mounting brackets, some one can walk off with your expensive bike in hand. If your considering a T2, don't buy into the security blah, blah, blah. Purchase a good cable to wrap it around you bikes, rack and tie it into your car chassis.


good point.
like all locks on all racks...professional thieves or amateur thieves with enough time on their hands will get anything.

locking systems on racks work well for the lion's share of people who use them to help prevent crimes of opportunity and to keep honest people honest.


----------



## Boothby (Nov 12, 2010)

cracksandracks.com said:


> glad to help...
> good thread.
> 
> look under my username....for mtbr members only....is that subtle enough?


Very much appreciated! Looking forward to getting the roof rack off my VW and trying out the NV.


----------



## firemanj92 (Mar 29, 2006)

I've owned both the NV and the T2. Sold the NV due to incompatibility issues with my vehicle. It tilted higher in the rear not allowing the opening of my rear door (being a single pivot vs. forward and down like the T2's dual pivot). The plastic was more a little more brittle than the T2 as my NV broke one wheel tray and the cable lock end cap twice. Kuat was top honors when it came to customer service though. FWIW


----------



## BigWorms (Sep 7, 2010)

Good info on the locks. 

How far would the Yakima HoldUp stick out including the add on for an extra 2 bikes? So 4 total bikes.


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

keep in mind, if you read the blog post, the new 916xtr has cable locks built in....

on the holdup...i have 35" from the center of the bolt hole going through your receive hitch out...for the 2 bike rack.
add on another 24" for the 2 bike addition, and you've got right about a 5' (60") rack.

hope that helps.



BigWorms said:


> Good info on the locks.
> 
> How far would the Yakima HoldUp stick out including the add on for an extra 2 bikes? So 4 total bikes.


----------



## BigWorms (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks. Wow 5' seems like a lot!


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

it is...and this measurement is about the same for the holdup, nv and t2


----------



## BigWorms (Sep 7, 2010)

How much would a hanging rack stick out? Maybe it is not as bad as it seems.


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

BigWorms said:


> How much would a hanging rack stick out? Maybe it is not as bad as it seems.


yakima swingdaddy, for example, sticks out 48" from hitch hole to end of bike arms. 
consider a few extra inches for the bike...


----------



## Chris442 (Jul 31, 2004)

Cracksandracks: I noticed the price of racks has recently gone up. What is the reasoning behind this?


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

Chris442 said:


> Cracksandracks: I noticed the price of racks has recently gone up. What is the reasoning behind this?


we don't set the prices, but abide by the manufacturer's map policies, which is their minimum advertised pricing policy.

kuat announced a price increase effective 3/1. _"We have incurred several increases in production costs which have necessitated this increase."_

as far as thule and yakima raising prices, the new t2 xtr model is slightly higher than the xt model. yakima is lower, but doesn't include the hitch lock, which is standard on the thule and kuat models.

i hope that helps.


----------



## Chris442 (Jul 31, 2004)

Thanks for the info. Definitely no fault of CrankandRack's but Kuat's increase sure did make me think twice about buying one of their racks. 

You could also say I waiting too long to buy! :madman:


----------



## norcal2 (Nov 23, 2005)

I have an Kuat NV..its held up well and i like the fact I can tilt it back with bikes on it and still get the back hatch of my 4runner open..plenty of clearance and i can add on 2 more bikes if I want..and the hitch locking mechanism tightens up a lot nicer and tighter with less slop driving than a thule or yakima


----------



## clarkrw3 (Feb 21, 2011)

I have a question I am putting this on the back of a Land Cruiser and it has a spare tire on the back of it (37x12.5) and was wondering which of these stuck farthest away from the body of the car? I just don't want to order one of these and find out that it can't be used.


----------



## birmy (Jan 14, 2005)

I love my NV, I have also had some great customer service when needed. I have had mine about a year and a half. First on a Ford Expedition now on a Subaru Outback


----------



## norcal2 (Nov 23, 2005)

clarkrw3 said:


> I have a question I am putting this on the back of a Land Cruiser and it has a spare tire on the back of it (37x12.5) and was wondering which of these stuck farthest away from the body of the car? I just don't want to order one of these and find out that it can't be used.


The NV sticks out quite a ways and also realize it tilts down as well...if you want i can measure from the hitch to the first rail, to see if it will clear your tire..


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

clarkrw3 said:


> I have a question I am putting this on the back of a Land Cruiser and it has a spare tire on the back of it (37x12.5) and was wondering which of these stuck farthest away from the body of the car? I just don't want to order one of these and find out that it can't be used.


Nothing will work running a kaymar, slee or other rear bumper and tire carrier. I think I have a solution though, I will trade you my stock bumper and hitch with a hollywood rack for your setup. I guarantee it will clear. :thumbsup:


----------



## clarkrw3 (Feb 21, 2011)

CDMC said:


> Nothing will work running a kaymar, slee or other rear bumper and tire carrier. I think I have a solution though, I will trade you my stock bumper and hitch with a hollywood rack for your setup. I guarantee it will clear. :thumbsup:


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Yes it is a Slee...But I just found a 12" extender for the 2" hitch and i have the integrated 2" in my bumper so with that in should clear great....Right?


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

clarkrw3 said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Yes it is a Slee...But I just found a 12" extender for the 2" hitch and i have the integrated 2" in my bumper so with that in should clear great....Right?


You should be good to go, assuming you can lift the bikes up that high, J springs, 37" tires and all. Kinda like a roof rack on civic. :thumbsup: Makes mine with the low lifts and 33s look puny.


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

CDMC said:


> Nothing will work running a kaymar, slee or other rear bumper and tire carrier. I think I have a solution though, I will trade you my stock bumper and hitch with a hollywood rack for your setup. I guarantee it will clear. :thumbsup:


I wonder if a North Shore rack will work? I'm having similar thoughts about the swing radius of a spare tire carrier on my Xterra not clearing a bike rack....


----------



## clarkrw3 (Feb 21, 2011)

GpzGuy said:


> I wonder if a North Shore rack will work? I'm having similar thoughts about the swing radius of a spare tire carrier on my Xterra not clearing a bike rack....


Looking at these two pictures I am positive it would not clear my swing out on my Slee rear bumper on the LC and also with the larger tires i have on the FJ it the front tires wouldn't clear the spare tire on that either.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

not to bump an old thread, but the 2011 Thule 916XTR T2 and 917XTR T2 (2in and 1-1/4in receivers) are on sale on *Amazon for $350*. I've been looking for this rack for awhile, and the cheapest I've ever seen is $380, and as high as $440 (msrp).

snag one now while you can!

http://www.amazon.com/Thule-Bike-Pl...GPI8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1305151439&sr=8-1


----------



## Baldy88 (Aug 27, 2006)

Kuat NV with 2 bike add on. Great rack! Easy to change from 2 to 4 bikes in about 5 minutes. It is quite the load with it hanging way out back like that though. I am putting air springs in to keep the van back end up higher when loaded with bikes, gear and people.


----------



## firemanj92 (Mar 29, 2006)

clarkrw3 said:


> I have a question I am putting this on the back of a Land Cruiser and it has a spare tire on the back of it (37x12.5) and was wondering which of these stuck farthest away from the body of the car? I just don't want to order one of these and find out that it can't be used.


I'm running 35" on my LC, the NV won't clear the rear end. I would try the Northshore or MWE with T2 attachments. MWE will build any length spine to clear any swingdoor/spare tire combo. As stated before, I've owned both the NV and went back to the T2 due to clearance issues


----------



## pfran42 (Oct 3, 2005)

firemanj92 said:


> I'm running 35" on my LC, the NV won't clear the rear end. I would try the Northshore or MWE with T2 attachments. MWE will build any length spine to clear any swingdoor/spare tire combo. As stated before, I've owned both the NV and went back to the T2 due to clearance issues


I also have a LC, lifted with 35"s and the Slee rear is coming in about 2-3 weeks! I went with the T2 b/c of it's ability to have the trays adjusted in/out. I usually only run one bike so I was going to put one of the trays in the garage and move the inward one to the outside position. if my wife ever gets into riding again I was thinking of just buying the 2 bike extension. That way I would have 3 spots open on the T2 with plenty of clearance for everything.


----------

